
A Study of Riders' Noise Exposure on Bay Area Rapid Transit Trains - jrowley
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3042080/
======
miej
moved to oakland for a job, commuted via bart. 6mo later, tinnitus. gotta love
the good old banshee scream of bart.

~~~
jrowley
Yeah its brutal. I want to start a nonprofit that gives out earplugs on bart,
but I'm concerned about the waste (people just throwing them out, leaving them
on the platform after one use).

